# Sticky  Stock dove, shy woodland dove aka stock pigeon



## Feefo

These videos should help members identifty a stockie , it looks almost like a cross between a woodie and a feral pigeon , it is usually seen in woods or feeding in open fields but is gradually appearing in gardens in the UK:

*Stock Dove on branch, calling*


*Stock dove and collared dove feeding*


*Stock dove and two woodies feeding*


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks again, Cynthia, I know these videos will be great help.


----------

